# A good day in the middle of nowhere.



## Crash (Mar 18, 2019)

So I've been slowley making my way westward thru texas. And I've never been a fan of this state, but I gotta admit it's not so bad one you get away from the city area..

Any way yesterday I left Huntsville walking the 45 towards the next lil town, madisonville hoping to get a ride but wound up walking the whole 25+ miles. I was warned it would be a tough hitch cuz of the prison in the area.

Sore and tired I immediately bedded down outside an abandoned pizza hut woke up at 6 and had an awsome breakfast in the days in continental. 

Full and still tired and feeling shakey from lack of the devils juice i crashed back out and was woken up shortly thereafter by the local fuzz.

They asked me if I had any money, i didnt, offered to buy me food, I declined still full from breakfast. Accepted the water tho.

Really needing a beer I went to the truck stop to hopefully make some.money, no luck yet but got some travel food from a friendly motorist. 

Walked around a bit and got a couple $1 and $5 kicks which bought a couple beers then decided to try my luck hitching to dallas.[nearest train yard]

A homebum comes and stands across the street, from the looks trying to hustle meth money so I move further down, as I'm walking i see an old dusty mildewed beat up wallet. 

Of course i pick it up and check it. Full of old wet business cards and a busted up debit card, I almost throw it back down notice it has a bottle opener on it which I thought was cool. And for some reason made me check the wallet again

$100.00 bill tucked in that mofo!!

Walking to the store to get beer, another 1.00 bill. 

Yeahhhh


----------



## roughdraft (Mar 18, 2019)

niiiiice man  i feel like Texas is hella slept on.....nowhere is perfect but


----------



## TayNZ (Mar 19, 2019)

Its always a good day in the middle of nowhere!


----------



## Ynwdwndrr (Mar 19, 2019)

Nice story


----------



## Deleted member 20975 (Mar 19, 2019)

Thats fucking sweet. Pays to check everything. Should have asked the pigs to buy you a beer though. Hahaha. Show em your shakey hands


----------



## Deleted member 20975 (Mar 19, 2019)

Just reminded me of my most recent cash find. Mine was not as noble but still good. I am working doing deliveries, and i was pulled over between deliveries when i saw these two thuggy douche looking dudes walking down the street. One of them pulls a hand out of his pocket and three 20$ bills fall out. I contemplated telling them when i saw he didnt notice but he looked like an asshole so i just let them walk on. Got out of my truck chased them flying in the wind, got back in and drove away. Bought a half G of blow. Haha


----------



## Coywolf (Mar 20, 2019)

Lol, sweet finds @NotmybestNotmyworst and @Crash I'm still waiting on that suitcase of money on the side of the road.....I expect everyone is.


----------



## Billy Cougar White (Jun 23, 2019)

Good score!


----------

